# Elvis Miles Mozart MJ



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

All kings of their respective genres imo.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Speaking of MJ, I remember when the '80s rolled around, in rock/pop nothing was hitting home. Even Fleetwood Mac had a flat tire with Tusk. I remember reading a lament in the L.A. Times asking, who is the next rock Messiah? Then Thriller came out, and the entire genre suddenly got air in its tires. Thriller wasn't just a hot album, it was a remarkable achievement for its time.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edited post, deleted. Please ignore!


----------

